# Colquitt Co football fight



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2015)

This is the 1st I heard of this. Anyone else have any more info? Sounds like maybe a coach and the chain gang???


http://m.walb.com/walb/db/330714/content/LWoFOjKE


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> This is the 1st I heard of this. Anyone else have any more info? Sounds like maybe a coach and the chain gang???
> 
> 
> http://m.walb.com/walb/db/330714/content/LWoFOjKE



The word i hear is that the Colquitt coaches were repeatedly stepping into the chain men and side judges way. They had already issued a sideline warning but i guess one of the chain guys decided to make some remarks to the coaches and the first punch was thrown by somebody( accounts differ).
This was the last article i read about it:
http://www.albanyherald.com/news/2015/oct/12/lee-colquitt-counties-looking-to-limit-fallout/

The comments section was okay when i read it but if some future comments go off color, please let me know and i'll delete the link.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> The word i hear is that the Colquitt coaches were repeatedly stepping into the chain men and side judges way. They had already issued a sideline warning but i guess one of the chain guys decided to make some remarks to the coaches and the first punch was thrown by somebody( accounts differ).
> This was the last article i read about it:
> http://www.albanyherald.com/news/2015/oct/12/lee-colquitt-counties-looking-to-limit-fallout/
> 
> The comments section was okay when i read it but if some future comments go off color, please let me know and i'll delete the link.



Lawd have mercy.


----------



## maker4life (Oct 15, 2015)

Everything I've heard from folks that were there is that the chain gang guy swung on the coach. The coach swung back. 

I hope the folks in Lee County have the good sense to never let that dude back on a sideline again.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2015)

What a mess! But it's hard when someone swings on you and connects to not respond.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2015)

All I know is what I heard on the radio and that was not much. Seems to me they need to look at the process of how the chain crew is selected. GO Pack.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> GO Pack.



Those boys are playing some ball. 3 big games on the horizon. 


That Camden Colquitt game will be huge.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2015)

It will be a tough stretch, but if they could get their running game going they would be hard to beat.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2015)

probably that charlie from bethlehem character causing all the trouble for the chain gang.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 16, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> probably that charlie from bethlehem character causing all the trouble for the chain gang.



That was my first thought.


Charlie done come back home fo da game.


----------



## riprap (Oct 16, 2015)

CMR has lost control of Valdosta.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 16, 2015)

riprap said:


> CMR has lost control of Valdosta.



No worries Rush Propst has taken control.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2015)

It wasn't me, yall should have known that. There was no report of anyone going to the hospital


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> It wasn't me, yall should have known that. There was no report of anyone going to the hospital


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 17, 2015)

Watched CC whip Valdosta on TV last night.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> Watched CC whip Valdosta on TV last night.



Yep, they put a whooping in on them.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2015)

Before they dismantled Valdosta CC was ranked #6 in the nation. I think that's a little low. 


Those boys are playing some ball. Next up is a tough Tift County Blue Devils team then a huge showdown with Camden. 


If they do drop one of those games, I hope it's to the Blue Devils.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

They have now won 23 in a row.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> They have now won 23 in a row.



They best be glad they don't play the Irwin County Indians.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 17, 2015)

They better be glad Crisp took it easy on 'em too, otherwise they woulda got whooped....


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

Did not realize that was the first game GPBS had ever televised south of Atlanta. They don't think they play football anywhere else in the state.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Did not realize that was the first game GPBS had ever televised south of Atlanta. They don't think they play football anywhere else in the state.



Colquitt will whoop any team they line up against from North Ga.


The real football is played in SOUTH GA.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 17, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Colquitt will whoop any team they line up against from North Ga.
> 
> 
> The real football is played in SOUTH GA.



We'll find out in the playoffs. However, Colquitt  looks like a college team playing high school ball. They are just bruisers.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 17, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Colquitt will whoop any team they line up against from North Ga.
> 
> 
> The real football is played in SOUTH GA.



by Ga Southern


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> by Ga Southern



Ouch


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 18, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Colquitt will whoop any team they line up against from North Ga.
> 
> 
> The real football is played in SOUTH GA.



maybe so but watch out for teams like McEachern, who go 300lb's across the DL and play smashmouth. They can play with anybody. 
Maybe a few Gwinnett ( Mill Creek) or Forsyth teams fit the bill,too.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2015)

McEachern is a great team, they will tough for anyone they play.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 19, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> McEachern is a great team, they will tough for anyone they play.



I am a few miles away from their campus. It was college in the 30's. They have crazy amount of money to spend every year from a large stock ( Life of Ga. ) endowment.. They are by far away the wealthiest public high school around with a huge football stadium, a true track and field stadium with neoprene track and really all sports there have small college like facilities.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 20, 2015)

riprap said:


> CMR has lost control of Valdosta.



Drunk posting should get you a 15 day suspension here.  When you sober up, please tell me what Valdosta has to do with the rednecks from Colquitt and Lee?


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> McEachern is a great team, they will tough for anyone they play.



Trust me, not for Colquitt, at least not this year.


----------



## riprap (Oct 20, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Drunk posting should get you a 15 day suspension here.  When you sober up, please tell me what Valdosta has to do with the rednecks from Colquitt and Lee?



Valdosta had just got murdered by Colquitt at the time of the post.

Are the others drunk on here talking about Valdosta, how about Mceachern?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 20, 2015)

Didnt McEachern whoop up on Buford this year?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Didnt McEachern whoop up on Buford this year?



wow. you have a lot of teams thug. Just pic one and stick with it, or i will get charlie from bethlehem to pay you a visit.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 20, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> wow. you have a lot of teams thug. Just pic one and stick with it, or i will get charlie from bethlehem to pay you a visit.




I thought Charlie was from Martha's Vineyard?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I thought Charlie was from Martha's Vineyard?


he is. just hangs out in ky to be low profile, and to hide out from Shequan and LeMarcus in regard to that recent little incident down in Mobile, Alabama.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 20, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> he is. just hangs out in ky to be low profile, and to hide out from Shequan and LeMarcus in regard to that recent little incident down in Mobile, Alabama.
> 
> .


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> I am a few miles away from their campus. It was college in the 30's. They have crazy amount of money to spend every year from a large stock ( Life of Ga. ) endowment.. They are by far away the wealthiest public high school around with a huge football stadium, a true track and field stadium with neoprene track and really all sports there have small college like facilities.



They brought a good crowd to Moultrie last year to see the Packers beat them. I got to see that game.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> They brought a good crowd to Moultrie last year to see the Packers beat them. I got to see that game.



Yep.

That one got out of hand


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> he is. just hangs out in ky to be low profile, and to hide out from Shequan and LeMarcus in regard to that recent little incident down in Mobile, Alabama.



I was relocated for their protection.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I was relocated for their protection.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 20, 2015)

Charlie Norris??


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Charlie Norris??



seems so.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 20, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> seems so.



I'm just glad he's on my friend list.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 21, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Before they dismantled Valdosta CC was ranked #6 in the nation. I think that's a little low.
> 
> 
> Those boys are playing some ball. Next up is _a tough Tift County Blue Devils team _then a huge showdown with Camden.
> ...



Seriously?  What the heck are you talking about?  Tift County can't beat anybody in their own region and hasn't been relevant in a long time.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 21, 2015)

HighCotton said:


> Seriously?  What the heck are you talking about?  Tift County can't beat anybody in their own region and hasn't been relevant in a long time.



Tougher than usual.



They played Valdosta and Camden pretty darn close. Tift County gonna whoop the Packers.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 21, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Tougher than usual.
> 
> 
> 
> _They played Valdosta and Camden pretty darn close_. Tift County gonna whoop the Packers.



Yep.  For a while; and ended up losing to both teams and they are 0-3 in the region.  Seriously.  Tift County has nothing and is not competitive in the region and hasn't been for a while.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2015)

Tift County played CC one of their toughest games last year. Think they will play them tough again this year.


----------



## riprap (Oct 21, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Charlie Norris??



I seen him slam a revolving door and burn a bbq joint down because they had to much bama stuff on the wall.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 21, 2015)

riprap said:


> I seen him slam a revolving door and burn a bbq joint down because they had to much bama stuff on the wall.



Charlie Norris don't take no crap.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 21, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Charlie Norris don't take no crap.



im gonna put him on my friend list.


----------



## riprap (Oct 21, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Charlie Norris don't take no crap.



You should have seen his fan club blowing the horn on the Peachtree Pkwy!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2015)

riprap said:


> You should have seen his fan club blowing the horn on the Peachtree Pkwy!



And they were giving me that wave too RIP.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> im gonna put him on my friend list.



You already on it and don't start nuthin 6.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2015)

Rip gave my wife a rooster tail on that trip and he knew it was just gonna bring back old wounds.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 22, 2015)

riprap said:


> Valdosta had just got murdered by Colquitt at the time of the post.
> 
> Are the others drunk on here talking about Valdosta, how about Mceachern?



Okay, you must still be tipsy.  How does CMR play into Valdosta High.  I'll be waiting for you to sober up for the answer.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm sitting here watching IMG #7 nationally play Paramus Catholic and after watching Colquit County play last week while in laying in an ER bed, CC would wipe the floor with both these teams.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2015)

1AAAAAA is off tonight. I hate bye weeks. Looks like it will probably come down to CC and Camden County.


----------

